# Northern California Screen Print Suppliers Needed



## roachesneedlove2 (Aug 18, 2009)

I recently moved to Ukiah, Mendocino County in Northern California from Riverside, Southern California. Ukiah is a pretty small town with little resources. The closest towns I know of near me are Santa Rosa, Willits & Fort Bragg. I am also looking for some one who can give me good prices on printing films and possibly mail them to me.

Thanks,
Jon "Roach" Brosius
RoachesNeedLoveToo
G Ventures Screen Printing


----------

